# Ghirardelli Grand Fudge Cake Recipe .



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

2 Cups all purpose flour
3/4 cup Ghiradelli unsweetened Cocoa http://www.ghirardelli.com/products/cocoa_unsweetened.aspx
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup butter ( softened room temperature)
1 3/4 cups sugar
2 tsp vanilla extract ( i use Watkins double strength) http://www.bestvanilla.com/
2 large eggs (room temperature)
1 1/3 cup milk

Preheat over to 350 degrees

Grease and lightly flour 2 9x1 1/2 inch round cake pans

In a medium bowl combine flour, Cocoa, baking powder, baking soda and salt (set aside)

In large bowl, cream butter and sugar on medium high setting till light and fluffy for about 4 minutes. ( if butter is cold this will take a lot longer)

Reduce speed to low and add vanilla and eggs, one at a time. Scraping bowl after each addition.

Alternately add flour mixture and Milk starting and ending with flour mixture, While mixing on low speed.
 Continue to mix till smooth.

Pour into Prepared pans and bake for 30 t0 35 minutes or until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean.

GHIRARDELLI BUTTERCREAM FROSTING

6 tablespoons of butter softened (room temp)
2 2/3 confectioners sugar
1/2 cup GHIRARDELLI unsweetened cocoa
1/3 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

In a bowl beat butter until light and fluffy.
in separate bowl mix confectioners sugar with cocoa.
Blend sugar mixture with butter (alternately with milk)
Beating well after each addition.
Beat until smooth.
Blend in vanilla
Frost tops and sides of two 9 inch layers ( make sure the cakes are completely cooled or icing will melt and harden)

If you like a lot of icing i would either increase the recipe by a third or even double it. Its very sweet so its all about preference.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds good.........I gotta try this one


----------

